
One Year with Apache Mesos – The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - petard
http://datajet.io/One-year-with-Apache-Mesos-The-Good-The-Bad-and-the-Ugly.html
======
bernd-mesos
Good to hear what works well. And great to hear what exactly needs to be
improved.

------
greggomann
Great report, thanks!

